# Sd matrix cycle advice?



## Fast-Mitch (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all.

Just signed up to this forum, been dipping In and out for a while now for advice and find it really helpful

Ive been training for roughly 3years now and going to start taking "SD matrix" along with milk thistle, for two weeks, then pct with "post cycle matrix" while still taking the milk thistle for the following 3 weeks, and repeat.

Your all the experts, Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks Mitch.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Do not run sd matrix like that.

Run it for 3-4 weeks straight 20mg (2 caps) every day, then run pct.

Are you familiar with SERMS? eg nolva/clomid?


----------



## Fast-Mitch (Jan 4, 2012)

To be honest it's all a bit confusing I'm not familiar with them or many other sups,

I was just planning on going that way as I have a friend in the navy who did it that way and that's what he advised,

What would you advise?

Also I'm a bit thick towards all the terms ect.

Cheers, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Read up on SERMS Clomid / Nolva , will make PCTs much easier to understand


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

slow down and take a week or so reading before you begin popping SD Matrix 

go to tunedsports.com and have a look round (some info in respect to products a little old now but still a alot of good stuff there)


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

SD matrix = steroids.

Steroids should be researched and understood before taking since the risks are serious


----------



## Fast-Mitch (Jan 4, 2012)

I realise the importance of understanding whats being taken and proper Pct, exactly my reason for posting this thread and the reason why I havnt taken them yet.

Having read that I see the importance of the serms, would anybody be able to shine some light on exactly how to load it up like with the milk thistle, serms and test boosters?

Thanks for the advice it helps a lot.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Milk thistle isn't crucial IMO. I'd look more at hawthorn berry. Have a read of my 'how to run ph guide' underneath my username for info on that.

Otherwise, SERM, tamoxifen at 20,20,10,10 is spot on, and 2 great testboosters are Bridge and Testforce


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

m118 said:


> Milk thistle isn't crucial IMO. I'd look more at hawthorn berry. Have a read of my 'how to run ph guide' underneath my username for info on that.
> 
> Otherwise, SERM, tamoxifen at 20,20,10,10 is spot on, and 2 great testboosters are Bridge and Testforce


HCGenerate too - almost 3 test boosters in one, it has a double serving of Fadogia (Bridge) divanil and fenungreek then boosts libido with likes of tribulus and zinc.


----------



## Fast-Mitch (Jan 4, 2012)

M118 I've tried for days now to look at your 'how to run a PH cycle and can't get onto it?

Can I use milk thistle and hawthorn berry together? And also I've seen written some where that people talk about 'pre-loading with milk thistle a week before they start the SD, is this worth doing in you opinions?

Thanks for everyone's help getting a better understanding slowly.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Throw the milk thistle in the bin!


----------



## Fast-Mitch (Jan 4, 2012)

What would I use instead? The Hawthorn is to protect your heart and circulatory system isn't it? Cheers for ya help.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Mate

Ive run this twice in the past and each time hadimpressive gains.

That said, as the others have suggested, looking into ordering Nolva and clomid for your post cycle treatment and maybe running a test boost alongside to help reduce shut down, personally next cycleI do I will be trying out HCgenerate

SD Matrix come with some side effects you should read up on and just be aware fo them, i.e shut down, tirednes, lethargic, loss of libido while on

Good luck


----------



## Ty9887 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi guys, sorry to jack the thread but made more sense to post here than create a new one!

I'm looking to start SD this week, training is good and diet is as best as it could be!

Just looking for some advice that I'm doing the right thing.

As it stands i have SD matrix, milk thistle, hawthorn berry, pharma labs Esto Suppress and Testo DAA. Should I be taking anything else? Looking to do 2 x 2 week cycle with PCT inbetween and after

Cheers guys


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ty9887 said:


> Hi guys, sorry to jack the thread but made more sense to post here than create a new one!
> 
> I'm looking to start SD this week, training is good and diet is as best as it could be!
> 
> ...


I would not take estosuppress for PCT. The ingredient is an unknown to us. I have no idea what the ingredient is and it even says 'Genuine legal SERM alternative to Nolvadex or Clomid' which is false, since SERMs are prescription medications. I don't trust it.

I would run a REAL serm like tamoxifen or clomid

and ditch the 2 on 2 off routine, run it normally.


----------



## Fast-Mitch (Jan 4, 2012)

This ia the cycle I've put together so far, is it up to spec and where would the hawthorn berry fit in?*

Thanks for the help

Weeks 1-4

SD matrix 20/20/20/20

Milk thistle*

Weeks 5-8

Nolva 20/20/10/10

HCgenerate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fast-Mitch said:


> This ia the cycle I've put together so far, is it up to spec and where would the hawthorn berry fit in?*
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> ...


Preloaded the hawthorn berry 2 weeks prior to starting at 1-2g a day, then throughout cycle.

Run the nolva 20mg everyday for the whole 4 weeks, maybe more if you need to.

Try and get your hands on some clomid aswell, will make recovery ALOT easier.


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

hawthorn berry would be for 2 weeks before the SD matrix on its own at 1000mg and throughout the SD matrix


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

no need for more than 20mg of nolva i think!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

aj90 said:


> no need for more than 20mg of nolva i think!


Agreed, I meant an extra week or 2 of pct.


----------



## Fast-Mitch (Jan 4, 2012)

Do I run the clomid AND the nolva together during pct and at what dosage if ran together, also it might sound like a daft question, but how will I know if I need to run the serms for longer? I want to do it all exactly right what ever the cost.

Thanks again, helped me a lot on here, I'd of ended up with rocket tits and a ****ed inside if I hadn't been on here.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

I would research PCTs on google. Simple 'clomid tamoxifen/nolva pct' will bring up loads of hit

And a 4 week PCT is usually enough to get you well on your way to recovery. if in doubt, get bloods done to check


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

As said - get on google and check other logs - search for Superdrol logs or superdrol pct etc and so on

Personally I would still go just Nolva 20/20/10/10 and a t-booster.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

jw390898 said:


> As said - get on google and check other logs - search for Superdrol logs or superdrol pct etc and so on
> 
> Personally I would still go just Nolva 20/20/10/10 and a t-booster.


Ditto to be fair. Nolva/tamoxifen plus a testbooster like testforce, bridge, or hcgenerate will work well for sure


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

jw390898 said:


> As said - get on google and check other logs - search for Superdrol logs or superdrol pct etc and so on
> 
> Personally I would still go just Nolva 20/20/10/10 and a t-booster.





m118 said:


> Ditto to be fair. Nolva/tamoxifen plus a testbooster like testforce, bridge, or hcgenerate will work well for sure


So were sure its superdrol and not m1t?

Sd matrix shut me down harsher than any other oral I have taken. I highly advise clomid not a 'test booster' for a quicker recovery. Just my opinion though


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> So were sure its superdrol and not m1t?
> 
> Sd matrix shut me down harsher than any other oral I have taken. I highly advise clomid not a 'test booster' for a quicker recovery. Just my opinion though


I would not argue having not taken it - does beg the question once more what is in it!?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Just to add a bit to what has been said, EstoSupress is useless, I was given some by a friend but ended up buying nolva however I am an advocate of taking milk thistle, I had a dull kidney pain from var and once I started with the mt it stopped, I know a few other lads who have said the same.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> *So were sure its superdrol and not m1t?*
> 
> Sd matrix shut me down harsher than any other oral I have taken. I highly advise clomid not a 'test booster' for a quicker recovery. Just my opinion though


We're not further forward but if it shut you down that hard, could be m1t, like the ol' 'tren bombs' that were popular and powerful


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

m118 said:


> We're not further forward but if it shut you down that hard, could be m1t, like the ol' 'tren bombs' that were popular and powerful


Yeah it was a dirty shutdown mate, completely ruined me, never running pct without clomid again.

Tried it with no pct, nolva only and nolva and clomid, the 3rd option I felt amazing.


----------



## jamo82 (Oct 23, 2011)

i still got half a tub of SD i think there horrible lol my pals love um but there not for me found them worse then taking tren.. still got 3 tubs if anyone wants them i'll ebay link um or summat :/


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

jamo82 said:


> i still got half a tub of SD i think there horrible lol my pals love um but there not for me found them worse then taking tren.. still got 3 tubs if anyone wants them i'll ebay link um or summat :/


What sd are they?


----------



## jamo82 (Oct 23, 2011)

generation


----------



## Samstah (Jan 19, 2012)

does anyone have a direct link to a website where i can get clomid & nolva for my pct? many thanks


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

Do you boys rate Pro-hormones?


----------



## Alladice87 (May 7, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah it was a dirty shutdown mate, completely ruined me, never running pct without clomid again.
> 
> Tried it with no pct, nolva only and nolva and clomid, the 3rd option I felt amazing.


you seem to know your stuff and i need a bit of guidance, i start my sd cycle tomorrow, i know nolva, chomia and test force are what i need for my PCT, but can anyone tell me where i can get these products from and also what dosage i would need to be taking in my PCT? and im doing a 4 week cycle. also i see your againt milk thistle? what about the berry stuff?? (forgot what its called) thanks


----------

